# Kindle Fire in the Wild



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw my first kindle fire in the wild during lunch today.  A man was typing on one in a casual restaurant.  He had it in a case that looked like a Roo with a built-in stand.

Has anyone else seen a fire in the wild yet?


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw my first kindle fire in the wild during lunch today. A man was typing on one in a casual restaurant. He had it in a case that looked like a Roo with a built-in stand.
> 
> Has anyone else seen a fire in the wild yet?


Not yet, but I've been looking. I've been kind of flaunting mine hoping someone will ask about it.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Carol Collett said:


> Not yet, but I've been looking. I've been kind of flaunting mine hoping someone will ask about it.


I'm so excited about taking my kids to the dentist today - just for this reason!! lol


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw one at the JAX airport last Thurs. I was excited as I was travelling home to get mine that had arrived the day earlier. It was hard keeping myself from just stopping by a BestBuy and getting one while out on business.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I saw one at my daughters gymnastics class yesterday.  Thank goodness they have Wifi.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Only mine - I whipped it out today in a store to show a woman who was looking at a Kindle and a Sony (the Sony didn't have a price marked and she was wondering what the price was, which started a whole conversation...)


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

No.  The only place I've been has been to Disney this past weekend.  I work from home too so I don't get out much.  LOL.. Plus I've been sick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

I actually saw somebody using one while on the stationary bike at the gym. I wanted to run up to her and give her a high five but didn't because it might have been...weird.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> No. The only place I've been has been to Disney this past weekend. I work from home too so I don't get out much. LOL.. Plus I've been sick.


Monkeyluis--

sorry you've been sick!

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I spent 3 days reading on mine while managing an event with students and got not a single comment on it. I was relieved and insulted-- I can't take my K out in the office without being badgered, but really, not a single comment on my new toy out in the wild on the day after its release? And here I was guarding it, thinking someone might try to take off with it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband noticed mine the other day. . . . it was in the evening and I was reading in bed and he came in to go to sleep. . .he usually doesn't come to bed until well after I'm truly out. . . .and he commented about the light being on.  (It really doesn't bother him, he just likes to have his little whine before bed.  ) 

So I was reading on the Fire and turned the light off.  Shut him up!   

Though he did go on to make some comments about how he thought the Kindle had no backlighting so you could read it outside.  

I guess he does listen to what I say sometimes.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Haven't seen one in the wild yet. But, the crossword puzzle clue in today's paper was "Uses a Kindle". Five letters. Starts with an "R". Can you guess?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DS#1 and my Fire are now on a plane headed for San Francisco for Turkey Day. I am kinda wondering if it will be the only one on the plane.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I am kinda wondering if it will be the only one on the plane.


Mine was - only comment the whole day of travel was from a flight attendant who saw me watching a movie and asked what device it was...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I am taking the Fire to my parent's church on Sunday (kinda a last hurrah before Toewad is born, hopefully on or before Nov 30th) and I know @ least one other person has one, so I may see a Wild Fire Appearance @ church.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Although I am underwhelmed with K Fire as an e-reader, I love it as an Android tablet. Amazon Instant Video, Netflix, etc.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw one at a Supercuts hair place.  It picked up on the Wifi right next door at Starbucks.


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

For those of you who have used your Fire in the wild without eliciting comments--maybe this just reflects where society is right now!  After all, tablets and smartphones are everywhere, so it really is not all that unusual to see somebody looking at something!  Frankly, more traditional Kindles still seem to attract a bit more conversation as the e-ink, non-lit screen is the "different" device!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

stopped in Barnes & Noble to pick up a cd and cut threw the coffee area, guy had one showing another guy how it worked, thought that was kinda neat using the Fire in BN to get the wifi


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I was at a memorial service for my uncle yesterday and one of the preachers used a fire for his notes on what to say.  Was the last thing I expected to see at a little country church in rural Va.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am planning on using my Fire at Mass this evening.  The prayers are changing a bit due to a new translation.  Yes, there are paper books in the pews, but I have them all in a PDF file which I converted to Kindle format and it looks just fine on the Fire.  I've already gone through and made bookmarks at the various parts of the service.  I have the daily readings as well.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

First day I had it I was in a hospital visiting a friend. Nurses and CNAs kept coming in to take care of her and got distracted by it. Three people properly identified it as a Kindle Fire and got really excited, only one asked if it were a Nook.

I think I sold at least two of them.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

A wild fire!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I flirted with getting kicked out of Target yesterday - a woman was asking in electronics about the Nook vs Kindle, had heard the Nook is better.  I was getting my first peek at the Kindle Touch and didn't hear all her conversation, but asked what she'd heard was better about the Nook.  She said she was looking at the tablets and had heard that the Nook had more memory.  I told her that was true, and would be valuable for someone who was downloading a lot of music and/or videos.  She was looking for her daughter and said no, she'd mostly use it for books & games.  I told her I had the Fire and that either would work but that if she wasn't going to download video or music she could probably save the extra $50.  Told her about Prime streaming and said it would cost an additional $79 if she wasn't already a Prime member and that Netflix streaming would also be available for either if she already used them.  I did hit on Amazon's customer service a bit and told her my personal experiences with them going above & beyond.  Unfortunately my Fire was in the car or I could've given her a good demo of it.

And here's where I got the death stare from the guy at the electronics counter - when she said she'd probably go with the Fire after all I said "Well, if you have any doubts, if you order the Fire direct from Amazon she'll have until the end of January to give it a good try and decide if it's right for her - if she decides the Nook would be better she can return the Fire to Amazon".  Oops, just cost Target that sale....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I think they'd probably honor the 'holdiay return period' even if purchased from one of the physical stores.

AND, although the nook tablet has more memory, most of it is reserved for B&N purchased content only. 

I popped into Best Buy today to see what covers they had for the basic Kindle and ended up helping a lady who was shopping for a Fire cover. . .I don't think it was for her.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am planning on using my Fire at Mass this evening. The prayers are changing a bit due to a new translation. Yes, there are paper books in the pews, but I have them all in a PDF file which I converted to Kindle format and it looks just fine on the Fire. I've already gone through and made bookmarks at the various parts of the service. I have the daily readings as well.


Now that is an idea... My wife is at choir practice right now (At least I can mark the correct music that is going to be sung at this Sundays mass in advance... But I am looking for a NEW Sunday Missal with the new translations my current missal is outdated sinceit is in accordance with Vatican II

Had to actually look up "consubstantial" actually meant... at least my local parrish started using the new translations the first Sunday in November

Bob G.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I think they'd probably honor the 'holdiay return period' even if purchased from one of the physical stores.


I thought that had come up before (with price drops, not so much with the holiday return period) and the answer was that if you're returning it it has to go to the store where you bought it. But that's been a while, maybe the policy has changed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> Now that is an idea... My wife is at choir practice right now (At least I can mark the correct music that is going to be sung at this Sundays mass in advance... But I am looking for a NEW Sunday Missal with the new translations my current missal is outdated sinceit is in accordance with Vatican II
> 
> Had to actually look up "consubstantial" actually meant... at least my local parrish started using the new translations the first Sunday in November
> 
> Bob G.


You can find the new order of service at the USCCB website. . . Go to Prayer and Worship and click Roman Missal. Then one of the menu options is Sample Texts. It's in PDF but easily converted to Mobi and works well on the Fire.

There's also one you can buy in the Kindle store  but I looked at the sample and there's the odd line missing here and there. Maybe not a big deal, but I didn't want to pay $3.50 for it, though, except for that, the formatting is nice.

You can find daily readings for the month at mobilegabriel.com. You basically can get them in mobi format and send to or sideload to your Kindle or Fire.

I actually have my aunt's missal. . . .from the 40's. . . .it's got the Latin on one side and English on the other . . . .it's actually pretty darn close to the new translation! USCCB does sell personal missals -- which would have all the readings as well as the service prayers -- but so far not in eFormat. I have asked about it but not gotten a response.

BTW which parish are you in? My dad and brother live in Frederick. My brother is the Parish administrator at St. Katherine and dad's been a member of St. John's since he moved there in the 50's. . . .though he's actually now in the parish boundaries of St. Katherine and has been going to church with my brother and his family most weeks.

Sorry! Back on topic! No other wildFire sightings. . .unless you count that Betsy, Susan, and I met up for lunch yesterday and we had a big pile of Kindles'n'Things on the table!


----------

